# How soft drinks affect your health



## CookLikeJulia

Base on the research and the fact about softdrink it contain in which  Caffeine increases your heart rate, elevates your blood pressure, and  can contribute to the development of heart disease. Both decaf and  regular coffee increase your cholesterol and homocysteine, the  biochemical that science has linked to increased risk for heart attack.
What about pregnant women is it advisable to have more dosage or small amount of caffeine ? or just we say drink soft drink and coffee. Have an idea ?


----------



## MoodyBlueFoodie

Less caffiene and less sugar is better for pregnant women or anyone, really.


----------



## cara

caffeine for pregnants isn't the best, but you and trhe child will survive with one cup a day...
If you consume high amount during pregnancy the child gets addicted to coffeine..

go for tea (no black), water and juices instead


----------



## aarenlainey

Most soft drinks contain a high amount of simple sugars. The most noticeable one is diabetes if you drink too much of it as it has sugar, the other one depends on manufacturer like coloring in soft drink is generally not good for health unless it is natual colouring. But Drinking one every couple of days is perfectly fine.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Fruit juices are about the same as drinking soda pop.  They contain very little fiber, and have some vitamins and minerals.  It has been found that drinking just one glass of fruit juice per day can increase the chance of developing type 2 diabetes in women by 18%.
(See Glass of juice a day increases diabetes risk - Telegraph

Do a quick google search for yourself.  Type in Fruit juice and Diabetes.  There are a host of professional articles about the subject.  Some appear to be knee-jerk reactions, while others are very well done with documentation to studies done by respected universities and medical researchers.  I know that two of the quickest ways to raise my blood sugar are to use glucose pills, or drink 6 oz. of fruit juice such as apple or orange juice.

Because of the high amount of sugar in all fruit juices, nutritionally, they are considered in the same category as soda-pop.  I knew two men who were self-proclaimed pop-a-holics as young men.  Both of them died from diabetes compllications.  One was my brother in law, the other was at one time, my best friend.  And I am diabetic because of what I didn't know about nutrition when I was younger.

Fruit juice (100%) can be drank, but in moderation, and not every day.  Whole fruits actually decrease the risk of developing type-2 diabetes by about 18%.  If you like fruit, or want your children to eat and drink good things, give them whole fruit, not the juices of fruit.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## GrillingFool

Recent research indicates that it is the SUGAR in soft drinks that is contributing to high blood pressure.


----------



## mollyanne

Mountain Dew has the most caffeine of all the soft drinks...or so I read.
Here's the first commercial made for Mountain Dew:
YouTube - Willy the Hillbilly - First Mountain Dew Commercial (1966) + Lyrics Video


----------



## Linux

Pregnant women should best take advice from the doctor, but homemade fruit cordials such as lime and lemonade I would think, are safe. Also green tea.


----------



## DaveSoMD

mollyanne said:


> Mountain Dew has the most caffeine of all the soft drinks...or so I read.
> Here's the first commercial made for Mountain Dew:
> YouTube - Willy the Hillbilly - First Mountain Dew Commercial (1966) + Lyrics Video


 
Actually I think it is Jolt (if they still make it). Take it from me, 2 liters of Jolt have a MUCH MUCH MUCH stronger effect than 2 liters of Mountain Dew. Ah... those college days....


----------



## Kayelle

mollyanne said:


> Mountain Dew has the most caffeine of all the soft drinks...or so I read.
> Here's the first commercial made for Mountain Dew:
> YouTube - Willy the Hillbilly - First Mountain Dew Commercial (1966) + Lyrics Video



TOOOO cute MA......whata kick.  I remember when my dad first got it in our grocery store.......it was delicious then, and delicious now.  Especially great with a scoop of ice cream, as a float. Woops, this is a health thread.
Carry on.


----------



## luvs

on the caffeine subject: i drink pop from the wee hours till i snooze (0 cavities & blood pressure is a usual 120/90, or 120/70, certain days) although.....
i chose to not ingest caffeine years ago; too anxiety-provoking for me. i read the labelling to check for herbal add-in's or caffeine.
the following is odd, kinda:~
as an older teen i went thru so many pots of coffee in a day that for 5 minutes my Dad took the coffeepot. i found that in less than the 5 minutes he took 2 hide that; then took that into my room & made my coffees in my room. 
then i was so tired well, alert, lol; i meant too tired of those jitters/etcetera) of this caffeine due 2 its side-effects; i drank nary a mug after that. 
those withdrawl headaches were very similar to this:, although i was less jittery, my palpitations ceased, abdominal cramping went away, & i decided i'd rather be calm than anxious! way relaxing & calming, ditching that stuff.

as for pregnancy, i'd cease caffeine soon if a baby is arriving; a person generally would not use alcohol or nicotine so what's the point of using caffeine, despite them being very different. if the Mom-to-be ingests a substance, baby-to-be absorbs that, too.


----------



## luvs

lol, i meant to say i drink sprite & GUS pop, & other non-caffeinated drinks.


----------



## Claire

An occasional soft drink probably isn't a problem for most people without medical problems.  But I have friends who literally drink not only the equivalent of a 6-pack, but even a case every day to two.  This cannot be good for you.  I have a tendency to shaky hands, so avoid caffein.  But, then, I should avoid alcohol too.  We all have to choose our poisons.


----------



## Detroit Remedy

coconut water is the best energy drink...caffeine is cerebral stimulant...no energy..just creates awareness


----------



## mollyanne

Yes, I read that coconut milk is like a mirale drink...it contains many vitamins, minerals and electrolytes, including potassium, calcium and chloride. 

It has satuated fat but the fat is made up of short-chain and medium-chain fatty acids so the body turns it into energy instead of storing as fat (good for weightloss). 

Half of the medium-chain fatty acids are composed of lauric acid which is anti-viral, anti-bacterial, anti-microbial, and anti-fungal. Coconut milk can help boost the immune system. Coconut milk is also soy-free, gluten-free and nut-free.

Didn't I also read somewhere that you can drink too much of it. What happens when you do that?


----------



## Frank 2022

CookLikeJulia said:


> Base on the research and the fact about softdrink it contain in which Caffeine increases your heart rate, elevates your blood pressure, and can contribute to the development of heart disease. Both decaf and regular coffee increase your cholesterol and homocysteine, the biochemical that science has linked to increased risk for heart attack.
> What about pregnant women is it advisable to have more dosage or small amount of caffeine ? or just we say drink soft drink and coffee. Have an idea ?


 
The high fructose corn syrup is actually worse than the caffein.

Frank 2022


----------



## beautifulcupcake

*More thoughts on fruit juice and coldrink*

Some very interesting points here - Thanks for the interesting information _Goodweed of the North!. _

There seems to be another take on the effect of fruit juice though. Research has also found that, some women who consumed a lot of fruit juice--which is high in natural fructose--were not at increased risk of diabetes. As a result researchers contemplate the possibility that naturally occurring sugars may have a different metabolic effects than added sugars. Researchers also speculate that the adverse effects of sugar may be counterbalanced by the protective effects of vitamins, minerals, fiber, and phytochemicals in fruit juices. Read more here http://www.emedexpert.com/tips/soft-drinks.shtml


----------



## luvs

Frank 2022 said:


> The high fructose corn syrup is actually worse than the caffein.
> 
> Frank 2022


 
i ain't concurring w/ that.
people saying 1 kinda sugar is healthier than another is quite the misnomer. shake that 2 your liking; a gram of carbohydrate is 4 kcals per gram, be that ingested via sugar packets, milk, a bottle of pop, or veal~ caffeination may well give jitters, GI ails, anxiety, headaches, & is addictive.......


----------



## 4meandthem

mollyanne said:


> Yes, I read that coconut milk is like a mirale drink...it contains many vitamins, minerals and electrolytes, including potassium, calcium and chloride.
> 
> It has satuated fat but the fat is made up of short-chain and medium-chain fatty acids so the body turns it into energy instead of storing as fat (good for weightloss).
> 
> Half of the medium-chain fatty acids are composed of lauric acid which is anti-viral, anti-bacterial, anti-microbial, and anti-fungal. Coconut milk can help boost the immune system. Coconut milk is also soy-free, gluten-free and nut-free.
> 
> Didn't I also read somewhere that you can drink too much of it. What happens when you do that?


 
You meant coconut water/juice right?

I get cans of this at my asian market but we often try other brands too.The toasted coconut one is good too.
Most of these drinks have little chunks of coconut floating in them as do a lot of asian drinks.

Amy and Brian Coconut Juice With Pulp -- 17.5 fl oz Each / Pack of 12 - Vitacost

I still treat like a soda with my kids though.Water or milk is what they should be drinking.These are treats.


----------



## Claire

I really disliked coffee until I was assigned to North Dakota.  I had to walk to work, and the hot coffee was great.  But then my shakey hands got worse, so I cut out the caffein as much as possible.  Pop has not been that much of an issue for me; my husband and I grew up with a glass of coke being a big treat.  If offered a glass of water or a co'cola, I'll take the water.  But I see, in my friends and relatives, some serious problems with drinking soda pop as a basic staple to their diet.  I drink maybe a glass (bottle, can) or two a week, but I'm not kidding about friends and relatives who drink it instead of water.


----------



## babetoo

everywhere i go i see kids and adults with the giant sized soda pop. i generally drink caffeine free diet soda. goes good with a sandwich or chips. i do drink coffee in the am. don't care what it does to me, love it and it gets me going. can't and won't give up everything!! i have enough do's  and don'ts as it is.


----------



## Poppi G. Koullias

These fizzy things don't do a lot for our health. Far too much  artificial sweetners, too much sugar otherwise, in Coke and Pepsi, evil  amounts of caffeine. My boy George is banned from having Pepsi/Coke as it makes him dreadfully hyper. He'd be climbing walls! And soft drinks are so loaded with carbon dioxide  that I can hear him belch from the far end of the garden.


----------



## Fabiabi

I think soft drinks are the beverage of the devil!!!  Nothing good in them, just sugar and junk!


----------



## snickerdoodle

To the OP, my midwife said 1 caffeinated beverage a day was OK while I was pregnant.  I know of many women that abstained completely from caffeine while pregnant which is probably the better option.  

My dh is addicted to pop.  It's bad.  He goes through a 12 pack in 2-3 days.  Better that than beer though I guess.  Need to find a way to wean him to something a little more healthful.  I love me some Dr. Pepper but can't handle more than 1 a day due to palpitations and anxiety issues.  Sometimes all I really want is the fizz, so I pick up some Perrier instead... so refreshing!


----------



## Cinder

I used to be one of those people who drank Coke from morning until bedtime...5-6 a day. 
I started a medication that made anything carbonated taste like liquid metal , and went off Coke cold turkey. NOT pretty, but I did lose 25 lbs in 2 months! 
One thing that I really noticed is that the amount of water retention dropped drastically....There is a huge amount of sodium in pop. Also, although before I could drink Coke right until bedtime, now I can't have a coffee after noon, or I don't sleep. 
Also, if I DO want a drink and have an ice tea fromthe store, my fingers immediately swell up! There's that sodium again! 

Cinder


----------



## Zereh

luvs said:


> i ain't concurring w/ that. people saying 1 kinda sugar is healthier than another is quite the misnomer. shake that 2 your liking; a gram of carbohydrate is 4 kcals per gram, be that ingested via sugar packets, milk, a bottle of pop, or veal~ caffeination may well give jitters, GI ails, anxiety, headaches, & is addictive.......



There are differences. Big ones. And our body reacts differently to different kinds. There is tons of information, and misinformation, out there. All sugars are _not_ created equally. Neither are carbs or fats.


----------



## radhuni

I used to have a few sips of Mirinda per day when I was pregnant. I was nauseated till the delivery. A few sips of Mirinda made me feel better. My Doc told me small amount of soft drinks (say 200ml per day) did not make any difference.

Now I only drink soft drinks once or twice in a week.


----------



## luvs

Zereh said:


> There are differences. Big ones. And our body reacts differently to different kinds. There is tons of information, and misinformation, out there. All sugars are _not_ created equally. Neither are carbs or fats.


 
i have several dieticians that gave me this info. 1 should be by monday so i'll let her read that. 
while there's carbs that my be deducted, a carb is a carb.


----------



## Sprout

I'm surprised nobody has said much about diet sodas here. Are artificial sweeteners too much of a controversial subject? 
I feel the same about most beverages besides water (I'm still on the fence about milk, but I suppose unsweetened soymilk and the like are acceptable to me, too). They are treats. There's nothing you can get from any drink that you can't get from other, healthier sources (including enjoyment, but that's a whole other conversation). Like all other treats, they should be used in moderation. They shouldn't be a substitution for anything else, fruit, water, or otherwise. 

That said, I do understand that they can be very useful in medical emergencies. As mentioned before by goodweed, juice is one of the quickest ways to replenish dangerously low blood sugar caused by diabetic emergencies, over-exertion, etc. It was certainly indispensable at blood drives in high school! Sports drinks can be helpful during and after prolonged physical activity, and even chocolate milk can make a reasonable recovery drink. 

I have a bottle of juice in my pantry (along with some cookies, a cake mix or two, and even a few boxes of mac n cheese), and occasionally I have a few sips of soda or lemonade at work, but I recognize that these are not the healthiest choices I make during my day. I think it just becomes too much of a habit for many people, including myself at some points in my life, and that's without adding addictive caffeine into the mix.


----------



## CraigC

I used to drink a good bit of soda. Now I only drink it with rum. The rest of the time it's San Pellegrino or plain water. Tap water doesn't bother me. Pretty soon they'll be telling us that breathing is bad for us.

Craig


----------



## PattY1

Goodweed of the North said:


> Fruit juice (100%) can be drank, but in moderation, and not every day.  Whole fruits actually decrease the risk of developing type-2 diabetes by about 18%.  If you like fruit, or want your children to eat and drink good things, give them *whole fruit, not the juices of fruit*.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North




I wish someone would explain this.


----------



## LAJ

I stopped drinking soft drinks almost a year ago. I never drank the diet sodas. I feel they are more unhealthy than the ones with sugar. I decided I wasa drinking too many and I started feeling better and losing 5-8 pounds in the meantime. (I was not over weight). But, those few pounds came off because the soft drinks stopped. I drink purifed water and organic juice. If I sip a ginger ale I find it too strong and I dont crave it anymore. It was a good choice for me. I think in moderation- we can all eat fast food once in a while, have a Coke or a piece of cake. The problem is- so many people are unable to do it in moderation.


----------



## Alix

PattY1 said:


> I wish someone would explain this.



PattY1, if you just drink the juice all you get from it is simple sugar. If you EAT the fruit you get the benefit of the fiber in the fruit and when you calculate how many carbs/sugars you take in as a diabetic you subtract the number of fiber grams. So...a glass of apple juice might have 23g of carbs no fiber to subtract. An apple would have the same number of carbs, 23g but would also have 13g of fiber. 23-13=10g of carbs instead of the 23g in only the juice. 

Does that help at all? And please, no one assume my numbers are accurate, I'm just making up numbers to help illustrate the point.


----------



## DaveSoMD

PattY1 said:


> I wish someone would explain this.



The fiber in the fruit slows the absorption of the sugars in the fruit and that prevents spikes in insulin levels. Juice is just the straight-up natural sugars, sometimes concentrated, and those are absorbed more quickly and can lead to spikes/surges in insulin levels.   Teaching them to eat the fruit will encourage better eating habits and hopefully not encourage the consumption of "sugary/sweet" beverages. 

Also, many juices these days are loaded with extra sugar and HFCS.


----------



## blissful

Here is a 20 minute video (long I know), with Jamie Oliver.
Jamie Oliver: Teach every child about food. 



		
		Your browser does not support the video tag.
	
(and mostly by parents in my opinion).

Highlights:

During the video


----------



## taxlady

Alix said:


> PattY1, if you just drink the juice all you get from it is simple sugar. If you EAT the fruit you get the benefit of the fiber in the fruit and when you calculate how many carbs/sugars you take in as a diabetic you subtract the number of fiber grams. So...a glass of apple juice might have 23g of carbs no fiber to subtract. An apple would have the same number of carbs, 23g but would also have 13g of fiber. 23-13=10g of carbs instead of the 23g in only the juice.
> 
> Does that help at all? And please, no one assume my numbers are accurate, I'm just making up numbers to help illustrate the point.



Also, it takes a number of apples or oranges to make a glass of juice. You would usually be satisfied by one or two pieces of fruit. So, not only do you get the fibre, you don't get sugar from so many pieces of fruit, when you eat whole fruit.


----------



## taxlady

babetoo said:


> everywhere i go i see kids and adults with the giant sized soda pop. i generally drink caffeine free diet soda. goes good with a sandwich or chips. i do drink coffee in the am. don't care what it does to me, love it and it gets me going. can't and won't give up everything!! i have enough do's  and don'ts as it is.



But one or two cups of coffee a day is actually good for you.


----------



## PattY1

DaveSoMD said:


> The fiber in the fruit slows the absorption of the sugars in the fruit and that prevents spikes in insulin levels. Juice is just the straight-up natural sugars, sometimes concentrated, and those are absorbed more quickly and can lead to spikes/surges in insulin levels.   Teaching them to eat the fruit will encourage better eating habits and hopefully not encourage the consumption of "sugary/sweet" beverages.
> 
> Also, many juices these days are loaded with extra sugar and HFCS.




Thank you Dave.


----------



## SuzyL

*Caffeine*

I had been having heart palpitations for quite a while and never really understood why. A friend of mine asked how much caffeine I was drinking per day. Well, coffee throughout the day and in the evening plus 2 or 3 sodas per day. She told me to try and cut down and even stop drinking beverages that contained it. I did as she said and the palpitations completely stopped. I do not drink caffeine at all any longer and if I do, the palpitations return. If it causes your heart beat to race and be irregular, no one needs it. http://heartsafecooking.com


----------



## Fabiabi

When I was a kid I ate and drank quite alot of rubbish foods. I don't drink fizzy drinks anymore and don't even buy ready made juices, there is so much sugar in them, they're not healthy so what's the point?


----------



## jusnikki

If you eat prepackaged foods, buy your meat from the grocery store,  or drink any kind of packaged drinks your getting unhealthy junk anyway....so I say live dangerously. Drink soda, lots of soda, even the dark kind.... 

Unless you're growing every ounce of your food and raising all the animals you eat then you cannot escape all the stuff they are putting in "all" foods. So why worry about a little sugar?? A little carbonation?? Why pick on soda???


Seriously, my kids use to get so angry with me because I wouldn't buy soda's (at least not for them lol) or kool aid or anything like that. I would buy juices. I know how quick it is to get addicted to that stuff. So now that two of them are grow they don't drink much soda.


----------



## Claire

We didn't have much soda/pop growing up, simply because it was too expensive, but we did drink bunches of kool-aid.  But then, by modern standards, I'm dead.


----------



## Fabiabi

I just juice alot at home, I don't really miss the fizzy stuff. I prefer fresh juices both fruit and veg and smoothies of course.


----------



## chopper

taxlady said:
			
		

> But one or two cups of coffee a day is actually good for you.



Wine is good for you too!!


----------



## pacanis

This thread reminds me... I'm out of Dr Pepper.


----------



## blissful

pacanis said:


> This thread reminds me... I'm out of Dr Pepper.


A doctor a day keeps the apple away......I think.


----------



## chopper

What would rum be without the coke?  Just askin!


----------



## Dawgluver

chopper said:
			
		

> What would rum be without the coke?  Just askin!



Oh yeah!


----------



## Snip 13

Don't drink fizzy drinks, don't care for them really. I do like the odd glass off sparkling water and appletizer.
The only time I buy coke is when I'm going to use it for meat marinade or when I have an upset stomach I drink flat coke.
Pregnant woman are allowed to drink 300mg of caffeine daily if they're in good health (that's 2 small cups of coffee)
Personally I love caffeine, drink coffee every day and when I have a vodka I drink it with either sugar free redbull or cranberry juice.
If you have to worry about everything that's bad for you, you might as well stop living!
Everything in moderation I say


----------



## bakechef

I'm with you Snip!  A healthy person can enjoy most things in moderation.  There are many people who drink large amounts of soda daily and that much caffeine can't be good for you, but those of us that have a cup of coffee or two in the morning really have nothing to worry about.


----------



## luvs

i say balance is rational. i get sugary pop, & then i'll get seltzer. there's veggies/fruits in my fridge. there's also very marbled steak. i use butter. also use healthy oils, as in olive oil. cholesterol, sodium, fat, sugar, & carbs reside here. you'll find balance in my kitchen. i won't allow caffeine & that's the sum of things.
btw- my b.p. is now usually 90/60-70. they were using an adult cuff to take my b.p. when they're supposed to use a kiddo 1- i have teensy arms.


----------



## Kylie1969

pacanis said:


> This thread reminds me... I'm out of Dr Pepper.



Pac, my Steve loves Dr Pepper...you can get it here but at a high price per can


----------



## Kylie1969

We dont normally drink soft drinks...the only time is when we use it as a mixer with spirits


----------



## shezz

I only drink soft drinks if its vital


----------



## Steve Kroll

I don't think we've had soft drinks in the house since our daughter left for college two years ago. And I can't remember the last time I had one in a restaurant either.

I've often wondered why they are called "soft drinks", since the phosphoric acid in them will strip the enamel right off your teeth over time.


----------



## grndzro

The biggest thing to keep in mind if consuming a lot of sugar is not to eat a lot of carbohydrates at the same time.

They both break down into sugars in the body so both is a double whammy diabetes waiting to happen.

Stevia helps your body deal with sugar as well as sweeten food.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

grndzro said:


> The biggest thing to keep in mind if consuming a lot of sugar is not to eat a lot of carbohydrates at the same time.
> 
> They both break down into sugars in the body so both is a double whammy diabetes waiting to happen.
> 
> Stevia helps your body deal with sugar as well as sweeten food.



Stevia does not help your body deal with sugar...


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Stevia does not help your body deal with sugar...


 
There is some truth to this PF. Research has been done that proves that Stevia is anti-glycemic, it helps stabilize blood sugars, increases insulin resistance and may even promote insulin production. The same can not be said about other sweeteners though.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Increasing Insulin resistance is NOT a good thing, Snip.


----------



## pacanis

I am enjoying a Pepsi _MAX_ right now.
Zero calories. Maximum taste


----------



## chopper

pacanis said:
			
		

> I am enjoying a Pepsi MAX right now.
> Zero calories. Maximum taste



Lol. I'm actually drinking coke zero. Shhh...


----------



## Snip 13

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Increasing Insulin resistance is NOT a good thing, Snip.


 
I know, that's why I said there is "some truth" 
It's got some benefits and some negatives.


----------



## PhilinYuma

Is Stevia approved by the federal authorities in South Africa, Snip? It does not have FDA approval in the U.S. Poor FDA! One bunch of folks without any background in science is sure that the FDA is lax in approving Teflon, while another group accuses the FDA of being part of a "conspiracy" to ban the drug by sugar growers and synthetic sweetener manufacturers. And we Americans love a conspiracy!
Many years ago, I took a BSc in biology and did some rudimentary biochemistry. It taught me enough, though, to realize that I am totally incompetent to judge the claims and counterclaims of real organic chemists!


----------



## Snip 13

PhilinYuma said:


> Is Stevia approved by the federal authorities in South Africa, Snip? It does not have FDA approval in the U.S. Poor FDA! One bunch of folks without any background in science is sure that the FDA is lax in approving Teflon, while another group accuses the FDA of being part of a "conspiracy" to ban the drug by sugar growers and synthetic sweetener manufacturers. And we Americans love a conspiracy!
> Many years ago, I took a BSc in biology and did some rudimentary biochemistry. It taught me enough, though, to realize that I am totally incompetent to judge the claims and counterclaims of real organic chemists!


 
Not yet, legislation is still pending but it has been used by herbalists for years in SA. South African Government is all about bribes and not facts. They haven't even approved the use of Nano Silver even though test from the CSIR confirm that it lowers CD 4 counts to below 200 and cures Malaria. I could go on but I don't have hours to talk right now


----------



## Tombo

I love Green Tea, I am really getting into herbals teas at the moment


----------



## luvs

i drink pop day & nite, nite & day. keep a few in my purses.


----------



## roadfix

I like Diet Coke.  I drink about 450 lbs worth of this beverage annually.


----------



## chopper

artqween said:


> Believe it or not.. I was addicted to
> Diet pepsi last yr.  I kept jumping out My skin so to speak.. I was successful in quiting though..
> Yeayee!! . It was hard. The caccerine (not sure how to spell
> It; sorry).   Hi everyone, Chopper... My fav is tea now yummm..
> Staying safe.  i also like diet ginger
> Ale.  did u know we maybe drinking
> A root when we drink diet ginger ale
> Possibly :-/in my opinion Fyi
> Etc etc to my knowledge.....
> Smiles to alllll...



I would say that I am addicted to tea.  I drink it all the time.  However, I do like a soda pop sometimes.  Something about those little bubbles!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

The root you are drinking in Ginger Ale called is called Ginger...


----------



## Kylie1969

I dont drink soft drink at all...I find it to bubbly, dont like it these days


----------



## nicktrick

Nowadays I only drink tea. It's so much healthier than soft drinks. I love my earl grey tea in the mornings 

This thread reminds of that woman that died because she drank too much coke: Natasha Harris Died From Drinking Too Much Coke - huffingtonpost.com. She also had other bad eating habits, but nonetheless it shows that coke/soda ain't good for you.


----------



## chopper

Too much of anything is bad.  I can't believe that anyone could drink two gallons of coke a day.  That much sugar would kill anyone!


----------



## Claire

I have only one weakness when it comes to (what here in the U.S. Midwest is called) pop.  That is Diet Mountain Dew.  When I was on pain killers this summer and couldn't drink wine, I got some regular, the kind with sugar.  Didn't like it.  TOO sweet.  I don't drink a lot of it, though.  I buy a six-pack and that lasts me a month, then I don't buy another six pack for another month!


----------



## afm171

I haven't touched a soft drink for more than 10 years, don;t miss them at all...


----------



## Mad Cook

mollyanne said:


> Yes, I read that coconut milk is like a mirale drink...it contains many vitamins, minerals and electrolytes, including potassium, calcium and chloride.
> 
> It has satuated fat but the fat is made up of short-chain and medium-chain fatty acids so the body turns it into energy instead of storing as fat (good for weightloss).
> 
> Half of the medium-chain fatty acids are composed of lauric acid which is anti-viral, anti-bacterial, anti-microbial, and anti-fungal. Coconut milk can help boost the immune system. Coconut milk is also soy-free, gluten-free and nut-free.
> 
> Didn't I also read somewhere that you can drink too much of it. What happens when you do that?


You get fat, as with anything else you consume too much of. Coconut milk is very high in calories

Perhaps we should stop eating and drinking altogether. Oh, no. Then we'd starve to death. Even water is bad for you if you drink too much.

The secret to slimness and healthy eating must be to eat and drink some of everything but not too much of anything. And as for coffee, the Mayo Clinic site has an article which says that in moderation (one or two cups a day) coffee can be quite good for you. Apparently, it appears to protect against Parkinson's disease, type 2 diabetes and liver cancer and that it contains high levels of antioxidants.

I only drink it as a treat as I like it black and strong enough to stand up on its own without the cup and if I drink more than one cup a day I'm swinging from the light-fittings!


----------

